# Nail care questions



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

cwag said:


> I am having problems keeping Rukie's nails short enough that they don't click. I have tried cutting the tips every weekend and we've used a dremel off and on to shorten but they still click. Now it seems like the quick isn't retracting much and I've nicked him a couple times with only a small spot of blood but we're both starting to hate it. I saw Prism posted walking on pebbles to make the quick retract. Is that like a daily thing for a certain period of time to see results? I posted this as a thread since others might be interested. I hope Robin sees it or maybe others have tips. I also didn't know until I read a post of Robin's that I should not cut the hair between the toes. I'm always learning here.


I have the same problem with Maggie. When she was really little, and her nails didn't grown much, they were fine. I have always clipped them regularly, about once a week. I talked to the vet and he said that some dogs are longer than others. He said if it was really important to me we could cut them back when she is under anesthesia for any reason. He said even with that, he has seen them grow back to the length they were within a period of time even with weekly clipping. I don't think I could do that to her as I don't truly know how painful that is.
I don't walk her on pavement much since she is still young. We are mostly trail and beach.

Jules


----------

